# weather in Quertaro/Tequisqianpan



## mimms (Nov 19, 2010)

Since we are considering a permanent move to this area I'd like to get a feel for what the weather is like. How hot are the summers, how cold are the winters. This is kind of a stupid question really but I have to post at least 3 times I'm told so that I might have private email correspondence with a couple of people in these areas.

We currently live in Mazatlan. We have 5 really nice months, 2-3 hot months, and the balance is unbearable. This is one of the biggest reasons for us to vacate. 

Thanks,
Mimms


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Not sure how Tequisquiapan weather relates to Queretaro(expect close) but I can compare Pozos and Queretaro. 1st Pozos is higher than Queretaro at about 7500 feet and somewhat cooler. Our typical temperatures are 70's during the day and 50's at night year round. In January we can get into the 40's and very rarely the high 30's at night but winters very sunny so almost always back into the 70's. We actually had the 1st snow in 30 years in the mountains last January and lasted till about 1PM. Our highest temperatures occur in May before the trade winds and start of the rainy season. This might get us to mid to high 80's during the day. Summer(June-August) is cool with the prevailing wind and potential of afternoon shower.
I would add 5-10 degrees to all of the above for Queretaro.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2010)

I sent you a Private Message, mimms - it now works for you.

Rainy times seem to be June, July, August and October. During the rainiest times, we get a shower every late afternoon that seldom lasts more than 2 or 3 hours. Never unbearable. Spectacular lightning shows. Occasional small hail. An occasional summer day may hit 90 degrees and 80 percent humidity, but only for a day or two.

Daytime temps between April and October average mid-70's to mid-80's, with mid-50's to low 60s at night. Generally lower humidity and no need for A/C. Between November and February, daytime temps will normally be between the mid-50s and low 70's, and down to the 38 to 48F range at night. There is usually also a cold snap or two during the winter which will last for 4 or 5 days, when the daytime temps will peak at 40F and nighttime down to 30F. Never snow. A small electric space heater in the bedrooms is nice on the coldest nights, but a good comforter is usually enough.

Other considerations: 
If the house you choose has a lot of exposed windows facing west, it will heat up more during summer afternoons (maybe 5 to 10 degrees difference inside compared to a home with no western exposure during summer). A good southern exposure will give you a warmer house in the winters. 

Queretaro sometimes has earthquakes, but Tequis and San Juan do not - different zones. There is a large fault zone on the west side of Queretaro on the way to Celaya.


----------



## mimms (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow! what great info.....After living in Mazatlan all this time it's almost impossible to imagine a space heater. We have neighbors up the street from us who have just returned from Queretaro where they attended a wedding. They raved about it. I'm glad we can email now. Posted enough I guess.

Now we just need to make our plans to come take a look see. I'll be researching for hotels for mid-January and digging out a jacket. I think I still have such a thing in the back of my closet.

Thanks again Carlos........


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

We really like the old section of Queretaro as very walking friendly. You will have a great visit.
We have a friend from San Juan del Rio that sent us a list of B&B's in the downtown area. These could well be a good option. If you like, I will try to reacquire.


----------



## mimms (Nov 19, 2010)

That would be wonderful. Thank you so much.

Mimms


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I used PM as had links included.


----------



## Schmo (Sep 27, 2010)

We are in Celaya which is about 30 minutes west of Queretaro so maybe an hour from Tequisqianpan. The weather here like so many places is changing with more extremes. About two weeks in January we used heat and. a 6 week period in June and July when we used a/c for the first time. The Bernal area is beautiful but a little too remote for us.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Tequis tends to be a little more on extreme than Queretaro in that it gets colder in the winter and hotter in the summer. Queretaro itself is like many mountain cities, the difference between whether you are too hot or too cold can be based on which side of the street you happen to be at the time. The sun can be very strong. 

That being said, after living in New England in the U.S. for many years, the weather here is pretty great in comparison.


----------

